# كيفية تنفيذ السلم الحلزونى والدائرى



## مجدى أبو بكر (7 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزى الله كل من شارك فى هذا المنتدى خيرا 
اود ان اسال سؤال 
كيفية تنفيذ السلم الحلزونى والدائرى 
ياريت تفيدوننا بالصور فى ملف .
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مجدى أبو بكر (7 أبريل 2008)

كيفية تنفيذ السلم الحلزونى والدائرى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص طريقة تنفيذ درج دائري ( حلزوني) يتم كما يلي
1- يتم تثبيت قضب معدني او باب في مركز الدائرة تكون بارتفاع الطابق وان تكون عموديه في الاتجاهين.
2- يتم وضع علامات على سيخ حديد تسليح قطر 18 او 20 ملم او البايب (قمر 1 بوصه) لمناسيب الدرج لكامل ارتفاع الطابق.
3- يتم طوبار الجهة الخارجية للدائرة.
4- يتم رسم الدرج لكامل الطابق على طوبار الخارجي (بند3) المحيط بالدرج.
5- طوبار اسفل الشاحط ( البلاطة الحامله للدرج).
6- وضع حديد التسليح لشاحط الدرج.
7 طوبار جوانب الدرج( الوصل بخيط بين علامات الدرج على الطوبار الخارجي وعلامات المنسوب للدرج على البايب ) وذلك لضمان ان اتجاه الدرج بحو المركز بشكل صحيح.
8- دعم جوانب الدرج والشاحط .
9 البدء بالصب من اسفل لاعلى.


م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## إسلام علي (7 أبريل 2008)

انا أسأل حضرتك يا بشمهندس رزق عن التصميم هل ممكن توضيح فكرة كيفية حساب الاجهادات و وضع التسليح ... مهندس مصمم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
م. بشر
بخصوص تصميم الادراج الدائرية يعتمد على طريقة الاستناد
1- اذا كان هناك جدار دائري ( مثل درج المئذنه) يكون يكون هنا الدرج كابولي يتم تصميم كل درجة لوحده.
2- اذا كان هناك فقط ربط بين مستوي الطابقين ( مستوى العقدتين فقط ) له طريقة حساب خاصه به؟
3- اذا كان هناك ثلاث ( عند مستوي العقدتين وفي منتصف الشاحط يتم عمل عمود) له طريقة حساب

لذلك من الافضل بيان نوع الدرج ( مسقط plan ومقطع section ) وارفافها في طلبك لاتمنكن من فهم طلبك بشكل صحيح.


م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## يوسف زغبية (8 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان استفسر عن كيفية تسليح السلم المقلوب 

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مجدى أبو بكر (10 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ رزق..
جزاك الله خيرا 
ممكن تشرح لنا تسليحه


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا000000000


----------



## العبقرية (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
طيب حد عنده كتاب لتصميم السلم الحلزونى 
وشكرا


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (28 يوليو 2008)

اخوانى الكرام اليكم هذة الملفات عسى ان تجدوا فيها غايتكم واسالكم الدعاء اليكم الملف الاول وجارى ارفاق باقى الملفات


----------



## tibas (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على الملف والمعلومات


----------



## فيروزسهاد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## menshaweeey (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## براء فارس (21 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

كنت أقصد م رزق النوع المستند عند مناسيب الأدوار فقط 
من البداية والنهاية والسلم مسقطة دائرة بالضبط
تاريخ السؤال قديم أسف معليش لكن حتى الآن لا أعرف حساباته وتسليحه
شكراً لك م رزق وأنتظر الإجابة


----------



## إسلام علي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ملف يشرح تصميم الدرج بالساب 
هنا


----------



## the poor to god (23 أكتوبر 2008)

والله يا شباب نستونى اللى اعرفه مصطلحات التعريب الهندسية عندكم غريبة جدا جدا وان كنتم فهمتم كيفية التنفيذ والتصميم مما سبق فهذا جهد متميز وان كنتم بتريدوا الاعادة سوف اجتهد بخبرة السلالم التى قمت بتنفيذها ببعض الفيلات المتميزة وكيفية تصميمها وبعض تفاصيل التسليح


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اعتقد ان الطريقة المثلى لتصميم الدرج الحلزوني هو اذاذ كان مثبت من الاسفل والاعلى فيمكن اعتبارة باسناد بسيطsimple support مع تضخيم العزم برقم يوخذ جدول معتمد على زاوية الانحناء المتولدة وهو موجود في كتاب راجو الهندي وهو مفيد ايضا لتصميم الجسور الدائرية للقباب وغيرها اي ان التصميم يكون بفتح الدرج الحلزوني واعتبارة جسر او سلاب بطول الشاحط بعد الفتح ونستخرج العزوم له ونضخمة حسب زاوية انحناء الدرج او الجسر او السلاب والله اعلم


----------



## rwmam (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## المساعد 1 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9582/bf97f3e2cb0e41579b8bc2fay0.jpg


----------



## المساعد 1 (13 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## newbarcelonar (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي انت طيب جدا الله يحفظك

الى الاخوة المتميزون اود ان اصبح متميزا ارجو المساعدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سا عدوني لاصبح متميزا؟؟


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا أخي الغالي
مهندس بشر


----------



## ثائر الحار (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*مخطط*

اخي العزيز يا حبذا لو اضيف للشرح المقدم من قبلكم مخططات توضيحية وامثلة


----------



## ثائر الحار (13 نوفمبر 2008)

يا حبذا لو احتوى الوضوع على شرح وافي لطريقة التسليح ومخططات وامثلة


----------



## mahmoudaqeel (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## newbarcelonar (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الى الاخ فؤاد الليموني ارجو ان تكون المعلومات مفيدة حيث ان الملف المرفق لا يحتوي الا على صفحة سكنر لكتاب وليس بها اي شيء مفيد وشكرا


----------



## newbarcelonar (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس بشر جاري التحميل


----------



## newbarcelonar (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندس بشر هذا موقع للهندسة نت ويريد باسوورد تأكد من الرابط مع تحياتي


----------



## عاشق السهر (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي ماقصرت تسلم


----------



## مهندس بوك (3 مايو 2009)

اريد شكل تسليح السلم الدورانى فية قلبيتين منماكنين مختلفين صاعدين للصدفة والقلبة الوسطى صاعدة من الصدفة الى السقف


----------



## نورالدين تو (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مكتشف (10 مايو 2009)

الشكر للجميع 
لوسمحتم كيفيفة رسم الدرج الدائري والدرج الحلزوني ومقاطعهما
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## محمد 977 (11 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل خير جميعاً*

جزاكم الله كل خير جميعاً 
جزاكم الله كل خير جميعاً


----------



## نهى الجندى (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدةو (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للجميع.............تحياتي


----------



## الوليد 1 (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لجميع ساعد في الاستفادة


----------



## عثمان رفه (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الملف المرفق لم يظهر ياسيد فؤاد الليمونى


----------



## nigm_84 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الملف فاضي يا هندسه


----------



## molhm omran (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم


----------



## molhm omran (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك يا أخي ولكن الملف لم يعمل عندي ارجو ان اعلم لماذا


----------



## eiad_a1 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .
سؤل الامام المالكي و كان رأس العلماء في زمانه أربعين سؤالا فأجاب عن أربعة و قال عن ست و ثلاثين لا أعلم و الله أعلم فلما انتهى من مجلسه دهش طلابه فقال : رأس العلم قول لا أعلم و الله أعلم
و فيما يتعلق بموضوع السؤال بالنسبة للحساب اليدوي للدرج الحلزوني المستند في أعلاه و أسفله فإنه يعتمد على معادلتين طويلتين , و يصعب التعويض فيهما و ايجاد الحل المشترك , لذلك تعتمد جداول مخصصة لذلك تعطي عوامل تفيد في تسهيل إيجاد الحل بدلالة الارتفاع و زاوية الدرج و نصف قطره .
راجع كتاب تصميم الادراج للمهندس عماد درويش .


----------



## ENGHEMAT (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ رزق..
جزاك الله خيرا 
ممكن تشرح لنا تسليحه وطريقة تنفىذه مرفقه بالصور*​


----------



## عزت عبدالله (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته جزاكم الله خيرا ياباش مهندسين 
ان شاء الله ارجو معرفه القانون الذي يربط القطر وارتفاع الخطوه والطول الحلزوني


----------



## محمدسالم محمد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل


----------



## صبري باشعيب (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا ششككككككرا جزييييييييييييلا


----------



## الامير الجارح (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحياتي لكم واتمنى للجميع التوفيق والنجاح 0

اقدم لكم شرح مبسط عن مراحل انشاء السلم المدور وسيكون الموضع حسب تسلسل المراحل 







اولا -انشاء قاعدة السلم و المفضل ان يتم مع اعمال الاسس لغرض زيادة متانة السلم وهذا يتطلب من المهندس معرفة المكان او النقطة التي سوف يبدا منها السلم 0 ويتم عمل القاعدة كما يلي :- 

عمل حفرة مستطيلة ابعادها هي:-

العمق = عمق الاساس 
العرض = 3*(عرض الباية الواحدة(
طول الحفرة =1.5 *(طول الباية الواحدة(

و يكون موقع الحفرة بحيث ان اول باية من بايات الدرج تتوسط المستطيل
ويتم تسليح هذه القاعدة( حصيرة) عدد (2) سفلى وعليا بقضبا ن ذات قطر 12 ملم وقضبان عمودية قياس 16 ملم على شكل صف بين قضيب واخر مسافة تساوي 10 سم وعددها يعتمد على عرض السلم و يحسب طول هذه القضبان حيث تتداخل مع الشاحط بمسافة 1.5 متر 
بعد اكمال عملية تسليح القاعدة يتم اكمال اعمال الخرسانة

ثانيا-عمل القا لب الخشبي يتطلب عمل القا لب الخشبي معرفة الامور التالية :-

1- نقطة مركز السلم ((م)
2- نصف قطر السلم نق 
3- عرض السلم 
4- ارتفاع الباية 
5- ارتفاع السقف ع
6- نقطة نهاية السلم 

ارتفاع السقف يحسب من البلاطة الارضية وسطح بلاطة السقف









ثالثا- تنفيذ القالب:- 

1- تثبيت وتد (في نقطة مركز السلم)
2- تثبيت انبوب معدني خفيف الوزن على الوتد بشكل شاقولي وطول الانبوب لا يقل عن ارتفاع السقف وربطه من الاعلى لكي يبقى محتفضا بشاقوليته اثناء العمل

3- تاشير علامات على الانبوب المسافة بين علامة واخرى تمثل ارتفاع الباية


4- ربط خيط بناء بحلقة مدورة وتلبيس الحلقة بالانبوب المعدني ليتسنى تدوير الخيط حول الانبوب وكذلك تحريكه الى الاعلى والاسفل 

رابعا– الحسابات :-

1- ان ارتفاع الباية المعقول يتراوح من (10 -20) سم ويتم تحديدها بالاعتماد على المساحة المتوفرة لان ارتفاع الباية كلما قل فان طول محيط السلم سوف يزداد

مثال :-

لنفرض اننا نريد عمل سلم ذ و عتبات (بايات ) بارتفاع ( 15 سم ) وان ارتفاع السقف هو (340 سم ) لذا فان السلم سوف يحتوي على :-
340 /15 = 22.66cm

وهذا غير معقول لان عدد البايات يجب ان يكون عدد صحيح لذا نقرب هذا الرقم الى اقرب رقم صحيح وهو 23cm

أي ان السلم يجب ان يحتوي على 23 باية
لذا 

340/23 = 14.78 cm 

وهذا هو ارتفاع الباية الحقيقي

2- طول الباية = عرض السلم

3- عرض الباية لا يقل عن 28 سم من المنتصف

4- من خلال معرفة نصف قطر السلم الداخلي وعرض السلم (طول الباية) يمكن معرفة نصف قطر الدائرة التي محيطها يمر بمنتصف بايات السلم

لنفرض ان نق السلم الداخلي =(175 سم) وعرض السلم = (120 سم)

فان نق الوسطي =(120/2) +175 = ( 23 سم)

ويكون طول محيط السلم الوسطي = 235 *2*30،14 = (1475 سم()

1475/28 = (52,67 باية )

طول المحيط الداخلي = 175*2*3,14 = (1099 سم )

1099/52,67 = 20,86سم عرض الباية من الداخل

نق السلم الخارجي = 175+120 = 295 سم

طول المحيط الخارجي = 295 *2*3,14 = 1852 سم

عرض الباية من الخارج= 1852,6 / 52,67 = 35,17 سم 

الان اصبح معلوما لنا :- 

طول الباية =120سم 
عرض الباية الداخلي = 20.86 سم 
عرض الباية الخارجي = 35,17 سم 
ارتفاع الباية = 14,78 سم 










خامسا- التنفيذ:-

1- ناخذ لوح خشبي (معاكس) ونبدا برسم جانب السلم الداخلي أي نرسم سلم ارتفاع الباية = 14,78 سم وعرضها = 20,68 وكذلك نرسم جانب السلم الخارجي ارتفاع = 14,78 سم وعرض = 35,17 

2- نرسم خط مستقيم اسفل البايات يبعد بمسافة عمودية عن الزاوية الداخلية للباية مقدارها لا يقل عن 10سم بذلك نكون قد اكملنا الجانب الخارجي والداخلي للسلم 

3- نقطع الجزء المرسوم والذي سيكون عبارة عن المسقط الجانبي للسلم (الداخلي و الخارجي )

4- بعدها نقوم بتثبيت الجوانب على ركائز خشبية مستفيدين في عملية التثبيت من الخيط الذي سبق وان ثبتناه على العمود الشاقولي للمحافظة على جعل جميع بايات السلم متجهة نحو المركز بعدها يتم تبطين قا لب الدرج من الداخل (الشاحط) بقطع خشبية صغيرة ومن ثم قص طبقات (معاكس ) وتثبيتها على شاحط السلم 


سادسا :- التسليح

1- يتم ثني الأسياخ التي سبق وان ثبتت في القاعدة على شاحط السلم 

2- تسليح شاحط السلم بأسياخ قياس 16 ملم وبطول مناسب بما يؤمن تداخلها مع بلاط السقف بمسافة لا تقل عن نصف طول السلم وبعدد مساوي لعدد اسياخ القاعدة

3- اكمال تسليح حصيرة السلم باسياخ عرضية ذات قطر 12 ملم وبمسافة (10- 15 سم) بين سيخ واخر

4- رفع الحصيرة عن الخشب بمسافة لا تقل عن (2 سم ) 

















ارجوا ان اكون قد افدتك في طرحــك ..

وبالمناسبه منقول من منتدى اخر للفائده ..


----------



## عبدالله الشحماني (6 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله الشحماني (6 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جوجة دانية (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الافكار و المناقشة المفيدة وفق الله الجميع لكل ما فيه الخير


----------



## Jamal (13 أكتوبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## shrek (24 ديسمبر 2010)

هل تم شرح طريقه التنفيد في الموضوع


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (31 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابورنيم (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررر


----------



## المهندس_1 (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك اخى فؤاد الليمونى وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (22 يوليو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## mozart_free2000 (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة دى


----------



## م/محمد هندى (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجوا التوضيح


----------



## ماندو سندباد (29 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن اى حد ينزل مقطع فيديو لتسليح السلم الحلزونى ؟؟؟


----------



## داردور (25 فبراير 2012)

يوفقكم الله ويسدد خطاكم


----------



## احمد الياسر (25 فبراير 2012)

Yes I have with details the procedure of design and construction of the spiral and round about staircases but i dont know how could upladed it in this site


----------



## داردور (8 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم اي ايها المهندسون العرب


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 مايو 2013)

شكرا للامير الجارح على التوضيح


----------



## hamad 2010 (4 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك على التوضح


----------



## marian nabil (25 يونيو 2013)

مساعدة اذا سمحتوا هل يمكن تركيب سلم معدن بدلا من تصميم السلم الحلزوني وازاي اضيف ردود فعل السلم عالبلاطة


----------



## عبدالله قواريق (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بسم الله

باش مهندس رزق السلام عليكم
اذا كانت الجدران والعمود في الوسط تم صبه ممكن انفذ الدرج الدائري وكيف... تقديح مثلا !
ارجو الرد للضرورة ...مشكور جدا
[email protected]


----------



## eng.ahmednabi (14 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

